# BSNL DataOne Query



## GeekyBoy (Apr 1, 2007)

I ordered a BSNL Home 250 connection a week ago. A few days ago a BSNL representative came to my house and installed a Huawei SmartAX MT841 Modem. It has ethernet and USB connections. I want to know about the performance of this modem. Please write your experiences. Also, I have not got my password. The representative said the password will come by mail from Bangalore after a week. I am a bit worried about this? When I get my password, and username how can I access the internet - I mean where do I enter the username and password to access the net ? Which interface should I use and which is better - USB or ethernet ?


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 1, 2007)

Performance of the modem is great, no doubt. 

Assuming that you modem is connected to you machine by USB/Ethernet and configured already. All you have to do is go to you browser, type in *192.168.1.1/ , window will pop-up put Username: admin Pass: admin there, webpage will open-up. Now in "WAN Setting" you have to enter that username and pass, which you get by mail, save the setting and restart you modem, you'll get connected automatically, provided all other settings are pre-configured.

good luck


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks

Is there any difference between connecting with ethernet and conecting with USB? Whose speed is higher ?

What about the performance of other modems in its class like the MT 880 and MT 882? Is it greater than the performance of the MT841 ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 1, 2007)

The username and password is given by the BSNL guys in about two or three days after the account is created from their side. The username is generally like XYZ_1, where XYZ is the name of the customer for whom the telephone connection is registered and the password is ur phone number. However using them is useless untill they create ur ccount on the server.

Both the Ethernet and the USB connections can be used but i don't know about any performance diff. U have to install the USB drivers of them modem to use it.

To use the connection  u have to create a dialer, go to network connection wizard ( can be found in network connections ),
1. when prompted select "Connect to the internet" . --> Next
2. Select "Setup my connection manually"--> Next
3. Select "Connect using a broadband connection which requires username and password"
4. Give ur ISP name (optional: give name like BSNL)
5.Supply the username and password provided to you and select other options as you like
6.Create a shortcut on desktop if u like


    Congrats now u can connect to the internet just by double clicking on the shortcut. To disconnect right click on it and from context menu, select disconnect.

One more thing, go to the properties of the connection and in networking Tab
go to internet protocol the TCP/IP one and set the option to dynamically find the IP address and the DNS server. Do the samething to the USB or Ethernet connection properties.

For checking ur usage use the Dataone Bandwidth usage finder 2.7 from
[link]www.shaplus.com[/link]

Ethenet cable provides 100mpbs and USB provide 10mbps though the real speed will be what the connection is of ie. Max 2mbps. Therefore i suppose no difference in performance


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Guys

Waiting for the user id and password in the meantime........


----------



## alok4best (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I can tell u something more...if u remember properly ,u must have given choice for userids when u applied for broadband..they create the same id for u...and seems u r from kolkata.
so if ur userid is say abcxyz
then ur password will be kolabc123.
enter these details in wan settings and reboot the router after saving..and u are connected to net...


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 3, 2007)

I have one query- If I do not use the whole month's 1 GB Limit, say I use 400 MB in a month, then will the remaining 600 MB  be carried to the next month's quota ?

Someone reply please !!


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 3, 2007)

no it wont b carried to next month


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 3, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> no it wont b carried to next month


Is this true ? Someone else please verify this.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 3, 2007)

using it for last 4 months
trust me on this

1gb data transfer is ur limit for free usage and not tht u have bought 1gb of data transfer from bsnl


----------



## dissel (Apr 3, 2007)

@ GeekyBoy
This is true, Think about free calls....If you can't used the all free call which offer by BSNL....will they added in next month ?

You can trust @varunprabhakar statement.

DataOne user - Dec,2005
BSNL's Bfone User - Aug,1998.


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 4, 2007)

guyz i'm havin slow speed while connectin thru usb port, it's pathetic...
result is better with ethernet port...
solely from my experince that i had...home 500 plan
not to be taken seriously...
my modem is...UT300R2U
this is da modem bsnl ppl gave me
ne info on that modem?
should i continue using that...or shall i shift to a better one???
regards


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 6, 2007)

I have not received my username and password by mail(I mean snail mail) and one week is over......I'm growing impatient.....what should I do ?

And does someone know the default password for any connection ?


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 6, 2007)

@geekyboy...mate i got my password n id after only 32 days...bsnl officials said that they r facing dis problem from end of february...not sure, anyone can double check plz????

also any highlights upon my modem guyz????
my modem is.....UT300R2U
regards


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have another question-

How does BSNL manage to get speeds of 2 Mbps on the existing copper cable network while other ISPs like Tata Indicom use fibre optic cables ?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 7, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> I have another question-
> 
> How does BSNL manage to get speeds of 2 Mbps on the existing copper cable network while other ISPs like Tata Indicom use fibre optic cables ?


 
thts d technology they use.
adsl is capable of speeds upto 24mbps. atleast thts wot is offered by a provider in australia


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 8, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> thts d technology they use.
> adsl is capable of speeds upto 24mbps. atleast thts wot is offered by a provider in australia


very much true dude...
but here BSNL is giving G.DMt modulation instead of ADSL2+ (atleast to me)
thats the lowest layer possible in adsl modulation
forget 2 mbps, i'm havin 2-3 kbps speed sometimes
god knows when we shall experince the real broadband...
regards


----------



## manmay (Apr 8, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> very much true dude...
> but here BSNL is giving G.DMt modulation instead of ADSL2+ (atleast to me)
> thats the lowest layer possible in adsl modulation
> forget 2 mbps, i'm havin 2-3 kbps speed sometimes
> ...



kya yaar what are you saying.....i get a very consistent speed (only if the server i'm connecte4d to is capabl;e enough....many times a get download speeds of 210 KBps and a upload speed of 48 KBps in torrents...and the same in http downloads but by using a download manager) ... 
i observe the speeds in dumeter, which gives a pretty accurate estimate.
like sometimes if i'm watching videos on youtube, and if only one window is loading then i get only abt 50-70 KBps...but if i start multiple windows simultaneously then i easily get approx 200 Kbps...

i have read many posts regarding slow download speed on data one.....but i personally feel that dataone is at its best right now in the country(atleast for me)....tell me of any other ISP that actually gives a consistent 2 mpbs, 
here in my city there this you broadband that provides 2mpbs packages almost similar to dataone....but till date i havent seen the download speed cross 100 KBps....

i dont think i'll get to enjoy broadband as much as this....such good speeds are available only in private IT companies...but even over there...they block all the ports and one cant do ne port forwarding and stuff.....


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 8, 2007)

@manmay
cudnt have said better.
my vote for bsnl on the rite track and this year being year of broadband.
those who r getting poor speeds, get ur lines checked


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 9, 2007)

dude during daytime it's working fine...as the sun sets in...problems galore...can't help...ya ppl r lucky that ya get such good d/l speeds
regards


----------



## manmay (Apr 9, 2007)

try changing to adsl+2 in your modem....we aer on adsl+2 ... maybe thats y you are having prob....


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 9, 2007)

manmay said:
			
		

> try changing to adsl+2 in your modem....we aer on adsl+2 ... maybe thats y you are having prob....


tried that mate...but wasn't able to connect thru...
bsnl officials admitted that they provided me g.dmt layer...
i'm ruined...


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 9, 2007)

I've got news from one of my relatives who took broadband that da BSNL Guys tell that they'll send the password and username in a week but it actually reaches in more than two weeks time!  

And my SmartAX MT841 is the type IV modem - is it the best ? (1 USB, 4 Ethernet, 1 WLAN, ADSL2+)
Can I configure this modem to work on a torrent client like BitComet or Azureus ?


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 1, 2007)

Finally.......after 32 days do I get my username and password.But I can't access the net !
Guys, I tried all of your methods and the method shown on this web page: *jsbi.blogspot.com/2006/11/how-to-c...pline(Installation) but they never responded.


----------

